# Free Manchester tram travel



## chio (Oct 30, 2005)

According to the radio this morning, if you travel into Manchester by train, your train ticket is also valid for the tram within the area bounded by Piccadilly, Victoria, and G-Mex. Apparently, it's been this way for years and they've never bothered to advertise the fact!

Just a heads-up, cause I paid for a tram ticket last time I was in town for no reason!


----------



## mauvais (Oct 30, 2005)

True, but I believe you have to ask for an add-on when you buy it. Your ticket has to say 'Manchester CTLZ' instead of 'Manchester STNS'.

I can't see your average ticket inspector really caring but if they're an arse... mind you I've never actually _seen _a Metrolink ticket inspector...


----------



## chriswill (Oct 30, 2005)

I saw a chap get done for fare dodgeing out near Whitefield.



T'was very funny.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 31, 2005)

It has indeed been like this for years - as long as your ticket terminates in one of the city stations you can use the trams in the city centre for nothing - check the www.gmpte.gov.uk website which has some info on this I think.


----------

